# Tempmas Week #2 starts here - Win a NEW 3DS!



## T-hug (Dec 27, 2014)

Welcome to the final week of _Tempmas 2014_!
This post is a couple of days late (too much Eggnog!) but we hope you still have some Tempmas spirit left in you!
What we're asking for this week is for you to create a Tempmas themed Christmas Carol. The best Carol will win a brand new _New 3DS_ and a 3DS game of your choice!
There will also be one runner up prize of a 3DS game of your choice.

Check out the following rules before submitting your entry:



> Rules
> 
> The carol must contain singing performed by either the entrant or a combination of the entrant and others
> The carol must contain the words "Tempmas 2014" and your username somewhere in the song.
> ...


If you are looking for some kind of inspiration, check out this *Legendary Jingle* from GBAtemp's very own @tshu.

Good luck and keep checking in to see the winners from Week #1 announced soon!


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 27, 2014)

Woo-hoo, now that's a big reward! Can't wait to read _(or listen to!)_ everyone's carols! May the best song win!


----------



## AlanJohn (Dec 27, 2014)

*NOW* WE'RE TALKING! FINALLY MY MUSIC SKILLS WILL COME IN HANDY!


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 27, 2014)

AlanJohn said:


> *NOW* WE'RE TALKING! FINALLY MY MUSIC SKILLS WILL COME IN HANDY!


inb4AnalCloud submissions... _;O;_


----------



## medoli900 (Dec 27, 2014)

Can we use vocaloid?
Pretty please?


----------



## Costello (Dec 27, 2014)

medoli900 said:


> Can we use vocaloid?
> Pretty please?


 
I am not sure what that is, but if it doesn't say anything about it in the rules, I guess that must be allowed?


----------



## Vengenceonu (Dec 27, 2014)

Costello said:


> I am not sure what that is, but if it doesn't say anything about it in the rules, I guess that must be allowed?


He means like hatsune miku . The higher then "Alvin and the chipmunks" pitch machine robot voice program glorified by NEET weabos.


----------



## jomaper (Dec 27, 2014)

DAaaaaaaaaamn.
I won't even try since I can't sing nor have the capacity to write something good in english, but good luck everybody!


----------



## LegendAssassinF (Dec 27, 2014)

*Will be updating with song before Jan. 1st! You may read it though for now 

12 Days of Tempmas

On the 1st day of Tempmas,
my true love gave to me
A username named LegendAssassin



Spoiler



On the 2nd day of Tempmas,
my true love gave to me
2 posts today
and A username named LegendAssassin



Spoiler



On the 3rd day of Tempmas,
my true love gave to me
3 updates
2 posts today
and A username named LegendAssassin



Spoiler



On the 4th day of Tempmas,
my true love gave to me
4 banned from chat
3 updates
2 posts today
and A username named LegendAssassin



Spoiler



On the 5th day of Tempmas,
my true love gave to me
5 bumps to the top
4 banned from chat
3 updates
2 posts today
and A username named LegendAssassin



Spoiler



On the 6th day of Tempmas,
my true love gave to me
6 trolls a-plenty
5 bumps to the top
4 banned from chat
3 updates
2 posts today
and A username named LegendAssassin



Spoiler



On the 7th day of Tempmas,
my true love gave to me
7 that ain’t Falcos
6 trolls a-plenty
5 bumps to the top
4 banned from chat
3 updates
2 posts today
and A username named LegendAssassin



Spoiler



On the 8th day of Tempmas,
my true love gave to me
8 mods and helpers
7 that ain’t Falcos
6 trolls a-plenty
5 bumps to the top
4 banned from chat
3 updates
2 posts today
and A username named LegendAssassin



Spoiler



On the 9th day of Tempmas,
my true love gave to me
9 questioning polls
8 mods and helpers
7 that ain’t Falcos
6 trolls a-plenty
5 bumps to the top
4 banned from chat
3 updates
2 posts today
and A username named LegendAssassin



Spoiler



On the 10th day of Tempmas,
my true love gave to me
10 hackers hacking
9 questioning polls
8 mods and helpers
7 that ain’t Falcos
6 trolls a-plenty
5 bumps to the top
4 banned from chat
3 updates
2 posts today
and A username named LegendAssassin



Spoiler



On the 11th day of Tempmas,
my true love gave to me
11 cubic ninjas
10 hackers hacking
9 questioning polls
8 mods and helpers
7 that ain’t Falcos
6 trolls a-plenty
5 bumps to the top
4 banned from chat
3 updates
2 posts today
and A username named LegendAssassin



Spoiler



On the 12th day of Tempmas,
my true love gave to me
12 lurkers lurking
11 cubic ninjas
10 hackers hacking
9 questioning polls
8 mods and helpers
7 that ain’t Falcos
6 trolls a-plenty
5 bumps to the top
4 banned from chat
3 updates
2 posts today
and Merry Tempmas of 2014


----------



## Veho (Dec 27, 2014)

Costello said:


> I am not sure what that is, but if it doesn't say anything about it in the rules, I guess that must be allowed?


It's a voice synthesizer. They just don't want to sing themselves   

But it's not against the rules so it's allowed.  As long as there's _some_ of your own voice included in the song. 

Good luck, everyone


----------



## Mylink5 (Dec 27, 2014)

Are we obliged to sing or can we just write lyrics? But I suppose just some lyrics no matter how good, will be no match against a sang song huh  ?


----------



## VashTS (Dec 27, 2014)

i need some clarification on fair use...i got a nice zelda beat that i assume is copyrighted, but its only like 30 seconds just looped a few times, would that work?


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 27, 2014)

Mylink5 said:


> Are we obliged to sing or can we just write lyrics? But I suppose just some lyrics no matter how good, will be no match against a sang song huh  ?


 
I updated the rules for the sake of clarity

"The carol must contain singing performed by either the entrant or a combination of the entrant and others"
"Written lyrics may be included with your entry but only the actual recorded performance will be judged"

We want to hear you sing is what the competition boils down to, you can add things to enhance your entry within the scope of the rules and fair usage but if your entry doesn't contain a decent amount of singing by you and others don't expect to win no matter how good it may be.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Dec 27, 2014)

What region 3DS is this gonna be? I'm assuming PAL since that's the only one available currently...


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 27, 2014)

SamAsh07 said:


> What region 3DS is this gonna be? I'm assuming PAL since that's the only one available currently...


 
Whatever region you prefer. If the winner is from the US, we will wait until it is released there (or preorder it, I guess)


----------



## matpower (Dec 27, 2014)

Oh well, I guess I will have to skip this one too, I can't sing. 

Anyway, good luck for anyone that will give a go in this thing, the prize is great!


----------



## SamAsh07 (Dec 27, 2014)

tj_cool said:


> Whatever region you prefer. If the winner is from the US, we will wait until it is released there (or preorder it, I guess)


 
That's cool, sadly I can't sing nor write songs/carols. Good luck to those entering.


----------



## KJ1 (Dec 27, 2014)

What about the previous giveaway?


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 27, 2014)

KJ1 said:


> What about the previous giveaway?


 
We are still in the process of judging the first competition, expect the results to be up as soon as we are done. Remember though its Christmas for the staff too and we all have other commitments as well as our temp ones.


----------



## loco365 (Dec 27, 2014)

SamAsh07 said:


> That's cool, sadly I can't sing nor write songs/carols. Good luck to those entering.


Feeling's mutual, bro. Best of luck to those entering though. A New 3DS is definitely a nice prize to win.


----------



## Haymose (Dec 27, 2014)

So should this be just singing? Like with no additional music in the background. Maybe I'm overthinking this but a carol is usually something people sing out on the street with no music right?


----------



## KJ1 (Dec 27, 2014)

p1ngpong said:


> We are still in the process of judging the first competition, expect the results to be up as soon as we are done. Remember though its Christmas for the staff too and we all have other commitments as well as our temp ones.


 
Yeah friend,  Eagerly waiting for the results. Merry Christmas to you  Thanks for the quick reply. I am proud to be the part of this site. Once again Thanks.


----------



## vayanui8 (Dec 27, 2014)

Does the winner have the option to get a new XL or only the standard size?


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 27, 2014)

vayanui8 said:


> Does the winner have the option to get a new XL or only the standard size?


 
Not sure. I'll ask Costello and let you know.


----------



## robman62 (Dec 27, 2014)

this is gonna be good!


----------



## Nathan Drake (Dec 27, 2014)

Haymose said:


> So should this be just singing? Like with no additional music in the background. Maybe I'm overthinking this but a carol is usually something people sing out on the street with no music right?


Well, I mean, you could go all out and layer multiple tracks with you harmonizing with yourself or with recorded instruments or something, but yeah, otherwise carols are generally performed either completely acapella or with only piano accompaniment when singing is involved. I'm sure they don't care how much you choose to do though as long as your own voice is included and it has that "Christmas jingle" vibe while fitting the other couple smaller requirements.


----------



## AlexaC (Dec 27, 2014)

p1ngpong said:


> We are still in the process of judging the first competition, expect the results to be up as soon as we are done. Remember though its Christmas for the staff too and we all have other commitments as well as our temp ones.



Thank you for keep us update. And just take all the time you guys need, there's no point of rushing


----------



## Buck_7 (Dec 27, 2014)

Wow that's so awesome but Ugh anything but my singing >_<. The piano is my voice


----------



## Daeron20 (Dec 27, 2014)

Nice contest and amazing price, but i haven't skills for do that. 

Good luck and merry tempmas!


----------



## DjoeN (Dec 27, 2014)

So my Music Skills are like: ZERO

If i record my cats begging for food miauws, does that count as a unique x-mas carol?


----------



## felystar (Dec 27, 2014)

Can we play an instrument?


----------



## GalenTheGamer (Dec 27, 2014)

Can it be a parody? Like with words from a classic christmas song changed around a little. "I'm dreaming of a white Tempmas."


----------



## Veho (Dec 27, 2014)

felystar said:


> Can we play an instrument?


Yes, to accompany your singing. 


We want to hear you sing, people.



GalenTheGamer said:


> Can it be a parody? Like with words from a classic christmas song changed around a little. "I'm dreaming of a white Tempmas."


Yes.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Dec 27, 2014)

GalenTheGamer said:


> Can it be a parody? Like with words from a classic christmas song changed around a little. "I'm dreaming of a white Tempmas."


 

That's what I was going to ask. I have an idea of using an existing song that'll have the same melody but with changed lyrics. It's not just an existing song, but it also has a copywrite on it.


----------



## medoli900 (Dec 27, 2014)

p1ngpong said:


> I updated the rules for the sake of clarity
> 
> "The carol must contain singing performed by either the entrant or a combination of the entrant and others"
> "Written lyrics may be included with your entry but only the actual recorded performance will be judged"
> ...


 
Ok. Is UTAU accepted, since technically it is still my voice?


----------



## T-hug (Dec 27, 2014)

Closing date has been extended to Jan 7th!


----------



## filfat (Dec 28, 2014)

"carol"? Are you referring to http://walkingdead.wikia.com/wiki/Carol_Peletier_(TV_Series) ?


----------



## Issac (Dec 28, 2014)

Urgh, I so wanted to enter the first competition but really lacked in motivation. It would be bad to pass up on this one, but I think I haven't sung for 15 years (school choir when I was 12)... argh!

Maybe I'll give in to my fears...

EDIT: Already had some inpsiration, but I need to know if it HAS to be "Tempmas 2014" or if I can put a word inbetween Tempmas and 2014?


----------



## Vengenceonu (Dec 28, 2014)

Issac said:


> Urgh, I so wanted to enter the first competition but really lacked in motivation. It would be bad to pass up on this one, but I think I haven't sung for 15 years (school choir when I was 12)... argh!
> 
> Maybe I'll give in to my fears...


 

With the exception of last week, Every tempmas event I've ever seen puts Shy/Low self-esteem people at a disadvantage. #TheModsAreSadists.


----------



## Issac (Dec 28, 2014)

Pfff, there have been AWESOME Tempmas contests  The huge scavenger hunt was the absolute best one, and I had SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO much fun! I remember being one of the first to complete that one. (just a one or two before me IIRC).

Oh yeah, I remember that I was the answer to one of the questions as well (or if that was another scavanger hunt, I don't remember).


----------



## shadowhog006 (Dec 28, 2014)

WoW!!~ Epic Prize,

too bad im not good at singing,

Good luck to those entering!!


----------



## VashTS (Dec 28, 2014)

i might be 1st?

http://filetrip.net/dl?TVf8VN8vMs

enjoy. let me know if this breaks any rules! i can switch it up.

edit: coulda sworn it said soundcloud for uploads -_- also not sure why its only on one speaker...HA found out why, my speakers keep playing only from the right. dang bug.


----------



## Ashtonx (Dec 28, 2014)

Good luck, i get the shivers just thinking about this task. Still nice reward. I wonder if someone will try death metal style growl


----------



## Deboog (Dec 28, 2014)

Can we use public domain music in the background?

Like http://feelslikechristmas.com/


----------



## DaniPoo (Dec 28, 2014)

Now we're talking, This is something I can do!


----------



## Axido (Dec 28, 2014)

I would so like to participate with a full-on Metal song. xD
But seems like I won't have time for that until Jan 4th. =/


----------



## Arithmatics (Dec 28, 2014)

Is it okay if it's a song? :S


----------



## Veho (Dec 28, 2014)

Axido said:


> I would so like to participate with a full-on Metal song. xD
> But seems like I won't have time for that until Jan 4th. =/


*The deadline has been moved to January 7th 23:59 GMT.* 
We hope to see your entry


----------



## felystar (Dec 28, 2014)

Veho said:


> *The deadline has been moved to January 7th 23:59 GMT.*
> We hope to see your entry


 
Thank you so much!! I have to make up some lyrics, some music, chords and all stuff!!


----------



## medoli900 (Dec 28, 2014)

Since I didn't get any answer, I'll ask my question again. Is UTAU accepted? I will use my own voice bank, so technically it is still my voice.


----------



## Aeter (Dec 28, 2014)

medoli900 said:


> Since I didn't get any answer, I'll ask my question again. Is UTAU accepted? I will use my own voice bank, so technically it is still my voice.


Why do people insist on using vocal enhancement tools?
I say, if you're too scared to actually use your own voice, don't enter. 
I think this contest is about showing courage and putting yourself out there. Use your creativity instead of cheesy voice programs.


----------



## jomaper (Dec 28, 2014)

medoli900 said:


> Since I didn't get any answer, I'll ask my question again. Is UTAU accepted? I will use my own voice bank, so technically it is still my voice.


 
They already said they want to hear your voice.


----------



## Technicmaster0 (Dec 28, 2014)

So what's about putting a word or two words or three between "tempmas" and "2014"?


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 28, 2014)

Technicmaster0 said:


> So what's about putting a word or two words or three between "tempmas" and "2014"?


 
I believe you can do that... just include the words "Tempmas" "2014" and your own username into the song and you're good to go.


----------



## medoli900 (Dec 28, 2014)

Aeter said:


> Why do people insist on using vocal enhancement tools?
> I say, if you're too scared to actually use your own voice, don't enter.
> I think this contest is about showing courage and putting yourself out there. Use your creativity instead of cheesy voice programs.





jomaper said:


> They already said they want to hear your voice.


The thing is, UTAU actually use my voice so I can put it at the pitch I want. My voice have a limited range, so I can't sing without using UTAU.


----------



## Technicmaster0 (Dec 28, 2014)

medoli900 said:


> The thing is, UTAU actually use my voice so I can put it at the pitch I want. My voice have a limited range, so I can't sing without using UTAU.


then you should sing a song with a smaller range


----------



## Deboog (Dec 28, 2014)

Can someone please answer me? Can we use content made by someone else in the background as long as it's in a the public domain? The rules are kind of ambiguous. They say that "fair-use" is okay, but if all the content is supposed to be ours, how could we use any fair use copyrighted content? Even melodies are content, even if they can be used in parodies legally.


----------



## Costello (Dec 29, 2014)

Deboog said:


> Can someone please answer me? Can we use content made by someone else in the background as long as it's in a the public domain? The rules are kind of ambiguous. They say that "fair-use" is okay, but if all the content is supposed to be ours, how could we use any fair use copyrighted content? Even melodies are content, even if they can be used in parodies legally.


 
you can do that


----------



## frogboy (Dec 29, 2014)

Welp, time to dig up my recording equipment.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Dec 29, 2014)

Costello said:


> you can do that


 

So I'm guessing the use of copywritten instrumental tracks, even for a parody of changing the lyrics for this contest, is a no-go?


----------



## Deboog (Dec 29, 2014)

DiscostewSM said:


> So I'm guessing the use of copywritten instrumental tracks, even for a parody of changing the lyrics for this contest, is a no-go?


Try to find covers and ask for permission to use them. That way you'd only by using copyrighted music, but not copyrighted tracks, and since it's a parody using the music should be fine.


----------



## GalenTheGamer (Dec 30, 2014)

My entry


----------



## VashTS (Dec 30, 2014)

yeah....totally not first, but good try. check a page back


----------



## GalenTheGamer (Dec 30, 2014)

VashTS said:


> yeah....totally not first, but good try. check a page back


 you're right. Your's is really good.


----------



## VashTS (Dec 30, 2014)

GalenTheGamer said:


> you're right. Your's is really good.


 

Well thanks! 

I like yours, could use a little more emotion if you want my two cents. I play guitar too, I was considering writing a punk rock christmas jingle but rapping is all i can do right now with acute bronchitis/possible pneumonia! 

Good luck in the competition!


----------



## Nyancat (Dec 30, 2014)

Is it just *writing* a carol/song?

Edit: Ok clearly not, I just saw a couple of videos.

Good Luck Guys! Wish I could enter but I'm still learning guitar haha.


----------



## Veho (Dec 30, 2014)

Nyancat said:


> Is it just *writing* a carol/song?
> 
> Edit: Ok clearly not, I just saw a couple of videos.
> 
> Good Luck Guys! Wish I could enter but I'm still learning guitar haha.


Guitar (or musical accompaniment in general) is not compulsory. A cappella is fine. No excuses. Get out there and sing


----------



## Nyancat (Dec 30, 2014)

But I'm horrible at singing lol.


----------



## Technicmaster0 (Dec 30, 2014)

Here is my entry:
http://filetrip.net/dl?rnstdrG8d8
Hope my german accent doesn't bother you all too much. In case that you don't understand something, here's the text:


Spoiler



It's tempmas again,
like every year.
two thousand fourteen,
it's end is near.

This year is over
with many great things
some games for ouya
and MT-Card stinks

NINJHAX Homebrew
Gateway is bad
XP and DS Wifi
you are dead

Technicmaster Zero
The next year's ahead
Greetings to Joan Miro
The rest stays unsaid.


----------



## nonameboy (Dec 30, 2014)

here's my entry
merry tempmas all


----------



## djavs (Dec 30, 2014)

nonameboy said:


> here's my entry
> merry tempmas all




now that is kool - how did you do that ehhh


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 30, 2014)

djavs said:


> now that is kool - how did you do that ehhh


 

Tomodachi Life let's you do this at the concert hall


----------



## djavs (Dec 30, 2014)

Xestrix said:


> Tomodachi Life let's you do this at the concert hall


 
love it hahaha


----------



## nonameboy (Dec 30, 2014)

thanks


----------



## djavs (Dec 30, 2014)

I laid down a beat....but I can;t sing for toffeee...trying to figure out how i do it


----------



## Jwiz33 (Dec 30, 2014)

VashTS said:


> i might be 1st?
> 
> http://filetrip.net/dl?TVf8VN8vMs
> 
> ...


 
o.o well, ther goes my 1st place. XD    maybe i'll hopefully maybe get second?


----------



## Jwiz33 (Dec 30, 2014)

Okay here's mine, after seeing some of the others I'm scared I wont win, but I did play all the                                                                            instruments myself


----------



## Nyancat (Dec 30, 2014)

Personally, I think GalenTheGamer 's was the best. It has good snowflake effects and the lyrics are on the screen and is in great quality


----------



## GalenTheGamer (Dec 30, 2014)

Nyancat said:


> Personally, I think GalenTheGamer 's was the best. It has good snowflake effects and the lyrics are on the screen and is in great quality


Why, thank you


----------



## felystar (Dec 30, 2014)

Can we use a software to add drums and some background music? There is nothing about that in the rules.


----------



## djavs (Dec 30, 2014)

Jwiz33 said:


> Okay here's mine, after seeing some of the others I'm scared I wont win, but I did play all the instruments myself




thats a amazing attempt you shouldnt feel scared :-) well done you


----------



## VashTS (Dec 30, 2014)

my co-workers like mine  been sharing it since i'm back after being out sick. 

maybe my rap skills can pay the bills...


----------



## PokeChampion (Dec 31, 2014)

VashTS said:


> my co-workers like mine  been sharing it since i'm back after being out sick.
> 
> maybe my rap skills can pay the bills...


Skills and Bills rhyme. So both rapping an rhyming atst would be interesting


----------



## Veho (Dec 31, 2014)

felystar said:


> Can we use a software to add drums and some background music? There is nothing about that in the rules.


Yes.


----------



## TheLoneWolfe (Dec 31, 2014)

Just saw this now, totally going to jump in if I can find enough time to record! One question though, is there a minimum length for this recording, or is a 30sec snippet fine?


----------



## Veho (Dec 31, 2014)

It's fine if it's 30 seconds of content, not 12 seconds of intro, 5 seconds of singing and then 13 seconds of coda. Make it count.


----------



## felystar (Dec 31, 2014)

Veho said:


> It's fine if it's 30 seconds of content, not 12 seconds of intro, 5 seconds of singing and then 13 seconds of coda. Make it count.


 
Mine is more like a Christmas song, and it is about 2min. Is it OK?


----------



## Veho (Dec 31, 2014)

felystar said:


> Mine is more like a Christmas song, and it is about 2min. Is it OK?


Of course.


----------



## djavs (Dec 31, 2014)

VashTS said:


> my co-workers like mine  been sharing it since i'm back after being out sick.
> 
> maybe my rap skills can pay the bills...


 

your rap is good...if only it had a chrous in it...i cant sing for toffe nor can i rap.  I got nice beat though


----------



## Lucifer666 (Dec 31, 2014)

I may take part but I'm sorta shy


----------



## VashTS (Dec 31, 2014)

do not worry about judgement, this is the internet. everyone judges everyone.


----------



## djavs (Dec 31, 2014)

VashTS said:


> do not worry about judgement, this is the internet. everyone judges everyone.


 
ok am trying to pull together some lyrics now :-) sound rough and flued up but am going to bite the bullet.  I got to say you flow is flawless 
I just sound british on mine lol


----------



## TheLoneWolfe (Dec 31, 2014)

Veho said:


> It's fine if it's 30 seconds of content, not 12 seconds of intro, 5 seconds of singing and then 13 seconds of coda. Make it count.


Alright, cool. It'll probably be A Capella.


----------



## PokeChampion (Dec 31, 2014)

I might do rap/classic style.


----------



## ElTempo (Jan 1, 2015)

First time temper here. I have been luring here for a while now, but this contest made up my decision to join.

I can write songs (somewhat), but sing? Nah. So if someone were to sing my lyrics, I'd split the prize with them. No, we're not breaking the 3DS in half, but we can work something through, if interested. PM me if you want to partner up!

Here's a partial snippet of what I been working on:



> A magnificent tale once was told
> Greater than any previous that unfolded
> Itsa was once a Tempas Eve
> When Villagers plucked the last weed
> ...


----------



## Nyancat (Jan 1, 2015)

How would that work? You couldn't have the 3DS on different days because what if they live in Australia or some other far away land? 
Not being cheeky, just curious.


----------



## TwilightWarrior (Jan 2, 2015)

Jwiz33 said:


> Okay here's mine, after seeing some of the others I'm scared I wont win, but I did play all the instruments myself





yup, totally the voice of a 17 year old guy but good luck!


----------



## NeSchn (Jan 2, 2015)

Oh rad, I got me 4 years of being a recording engineer under my belt at this point and I've released 2 parody Christmas albums so far.

I'ma try for this so bad. I just need to figure out a track.


----------



## Arithmatics (Jan 2, 2015)

NeSchn said:


> Oh rad, I got me 4 years of being a recording engineer under my belt at this point and I've released 2 parody Christmas albums so far.
> 
> I'ma try for this so bad. I just need to figure out a track.




Source?


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jan 2, 2015)

My opinions of the entries thus far. Nothing personal. Just opinions. 

VashTS - Eh. Rap is so-so. Not very Christmas-y imo outside of the lyrics, which kinda misses the point of the contest.

GalenTheGamer - Has a nice Christmas feeling. Simple but to the point of the contest with decent vocals. My 2nd favorite thus far.

nonameboy - It's pretty cool but the voice (if it's your own) is so masked that no one would ever know if it was actually you. This one has the best concept thus far... but I just don't feel it should qualify due to the vocals. Would probably get my 2nd place and bump Galen down to 3rd if it weren't for the reasons I mentioned.

Jwiz33 - This one wins for me at this point. The lyrics were on the unoriginal side but it screams Christmas Not to mention the kid played the bells, a trumpet, and most of all has more balls than any other entry thus far. He had to have been thinking "I can't sing worth shit!" and was probably worried about embarrassing the hell out of himself - but then said "F&%K IT! I can't win if I don't enter!!!".

Best of luck to all! If I do decide to enter - feel more than free to give your honest thoughts on mine. Jwiz33 can probably sing better than I can, lol.


----------



## medoli900 (Jan 2, 2015)

D34DL1N3R said:


> -Snip-
> nonameboy - It's pretty cool but the voice (if it's your own) is so masked that no one would ever know if it was actually you. This one has the best concept thus far... but I just don't feel it should qualify due to the vocals. Would probably get my 2nd place and bump Galen down to 3rd if it weren't for the reasons I mentioned.
> -Snip-


 
It is not his voice 
It is actually a robotized "letter per letter" voice made by Tomodachi Life.

Edit: Here is my submission :3

http://filetrip.net/view?LOjfGSMBqv



May I have a confirmation that the media player play my music? My computer have some hiccups these last days.
The lyrics:


Spoiler



Silent temp, Holy temp
All is calm, all is bright
Until gateway site has crashed
The temp were filled with assumption
The hype is building,
Sleep in heavenly peace.

Silent temp, Holy temp
Son of God, the great mods
Banning trolls and flamers
So we can enjoy Tempmas,
All hail Costello
All hail the moderator.

Silent Temp, Holy Temp
Tempers quake, at the sight
Results stream from heaven above
Who will win the New3DS.
Medoli will win,
Merry Tempmas 2014.


----------



## Costello (Jan 3, 2015)

medoli900: I can hear your song just fine  
thanks for entering and good luck !


----------



## Arithmatics (Jan 3, 2015)

medoli900 said:


> Edit: Here is my submission :3


 

Am I missing something because it shows nothing. :/


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jan 3, 2015)

Arithmatics said:


> Am I missing something because it shows nothing. :/


 
Just white space.


----------



## Veho (Jan 3, 2015)

medoli900   I'm getting a white screen too, so I put the download link in your post for now so people can access it. I don't know why the player isn't showing up for some people. Try testing it out in the Test thread.


----------



## medoli900 (Jan 3, 2015)

I edited it with the direct link


----------



## Veho (Jan 3, 2015)

Thank you   
I don't know why the player works for some people and doesn't work for others; I tried Firefox and Chrome and it just doesn't show. I can play it on the Filetrip page but it just won't show here.


----------



## tj_cool (Jan 3, 2015)

Most probably you are viewing this page as HTTPS. Chrome and Firefox made a change a few versions back so they won't by default embed HTTP content on HTTPS pages.
Try viewing this page on HTTP, it should work then.

In Chrome you can also click the silver shield in the right of the address bar and choose to load the unsafe script. On FireFox it's on the left instead.


----------



## chartube12 (Jan 3, 2015)

Can a person choose to get 2 2ds n no game instead of waiting for the new 3ds to be released in there region? With the second 2ds being shipped to a different address as a gift?


----------



## Akira (Jan 3, 2015)

I so wanted to join again 

Can i?


----------



## Technicmaster0 (Jan 3, 2015)

D34DL1N3R said:


> My opinions of the entries thus far. Nothing personal. Just opinions.
> 
> VashTS - Eh. Rap is so-so. Not very Christmas-y imo outside of the lyrics, which kinda misses the point of the contest.
> 
> ...


What's with my entry (http://gbatemp.net/threads/tempmas-week-2-starts-here-win-a-new-3ds.377120/page-4#post-5236384)?


----------



## Arithmatics (Jan 3, 2015)

Technicmaster0 said:


> What's with my entry (http://gbatemp.net/threads/tempmas-week-2-starts-here-win-a-new-3ds.377120/page-4#post-5236384)?


 
I think he didn't even see your entry. :|


----------



## Technicmaster0 (Jan 3, 2015)

Arithmatics said:


> I think he didn't even see your entry. :|


Yep I think so, too. Probably because it's not embedded (I uploaded it as WAV because MP3 has a lower quality).


----------



## Veho (Jan 3, 2015)

Akira said:


> I so wanted to join again
> 
> Can i?


Of course!


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jan 3, 2015)

Technicmaster0 said:


> Yep I think so, too. Probably because it's not embedded (I uploaded it as WAV because MP3 has a lower quality).


 
Yeah, I missed it.  Here's my ratings, but remember it's just my opinion & I have nothing to do with who is chosen. :-)

1st - Jwiz33
2nd - Tie (Technicmaster0 & medoli900)
3rd - GalenTheGamer
4th - VashTS

I excluded nonameboy because it doesn't qualify according to the rules of using your own voice.


----------



## Rob Blou (Jan 3, 2015)

Hey guys!! Here's my atTEMPt  I worked a bit too much on this but hey, we're talking about a N3DS and a game here  I hope you'll enjoy it.

Edit: the previous link didn't work ... take 3: http://filetrip.net/view?d1dJ9ChS2g

PS: Do we have to post the lyrics or it's optional? The rule says "You may post the lyrics" so I'm not so sure.

Lyrics:
I stay up all night and read all the posts
About all the Gateway news and Nintendont
I'm having a good time with my friends online
I should really go to sleep but I don't mind

Cause everyone is having fun
It's cold outside but it's tempmas time

July 16th 2013
Is the date that I joined and ever since
I read every thread religiously
and this is the song I made for Tempmas 2014

and everyone is having fun
It's cold outside but it's tempmas time

Rob Blou is in the house and every heads turn around
Your radio becomes my playground
the beat drops and everybody drown
into the music and the sounds

and everyone is having fun
It's cold outside but it's tempmas time


----------



## Rob Blou (Jan 3, 2015)

mmm I guess it has to be an mp3 file for the player to work?


----------



## NeSchn (Jan 3, 2015)

Arithmatics said:


> Source?


 

neshcringle.bandcamp.com

It's totally NSFW, enjoy! <3


----------



## Fulcaire (Jan 3, 2015)

Discouraged to even post my entry due to all these awesome entries from everyone but hey, what the heck. Its worth a shot! I would love a New 3DS.
I sang and rapped in my entry... or attempted to atleast. My singing is horrid but screw it! Why not, good luck everyone. Merry Tempmas. 

Link to my entry:
http://filetrip.net/view?9YOpZqaOZ0

Lyrics:


Spoiler



[intro]
“Hey dad! Hey mom!”
“Yes son?”
“I want a New 3DS for Tempmas 2014!!”
“Well son, that’s gonna be hard to come across this season unless you somehow get lucky to win it..”
“Well then…”

[chorus]
Its tempmas… Its tempmas.. Its tempmas.. Oh.. its tempmas… Its tempmas… Its tempmas.. Its freakin tempmas!
Its tempmas… Its tempmas… Its tempmas…. Its freakin’ tempmas. Its tempmas. Its tempmas. Its freakin tempmas. Its tempmas. Its tempmas.
Merry Tempmas, Merry Tempmas, Merry Tempmas 2014, 2014!
Merry Tempmas Merry Tempmas Merry Tempmas  Merry Tempmas, 2014, 2014
Merry Tempmas, Mery Tempmas, 2014, 2014

[verse1]
So we all havin a good time, chatting amongst ourselves online
About our gaming systems and what of it we have the best discussions
Ain’t no better site than us, trust. I’d rather be here than anywhere else
The Temp-fam is always here when your boy need help
Whether I bricked my system or need some home brew
I crack open some egg nog while I crack my system nand too!
Woah hey, lets get on Mario Kart and play
Drink and rejoice to how we spent our Christmas Day
So now let us celebrate Tempmas
Even if you lurk on the forum youre a part of US

[chorus]
Its Tempmas.. Its Tempmas.. 2014.. Its Tempmas. Its Tempmas. Its Tempmas. 2014. 2014.
Its Tempmas. Its Tempmas. Its Freakin Tempmas. Its Tempmas. Its Tempmas. Its Tempmas. Its Tempmas. Tempmas 2014

[verse2]
So its finally the end of 2014, just remember that I, Fulcaire, still can’t sing
But I tried and that’s all that matters; I wish everyone here a great year and everything that follows after
A broke student in need of a new 3DS, yes Tempa Clause please grant this one wish
I wish to get this 3DS to be the best at Smash, and so I could play while I’m sittin in class
And you know we all just been tryin to get by, while we wait for the Gateway update to go live
But its okay, its freakin’ tempmas and this time of year makes it feel great to be alive!

[chorus]
Its tempmas. Its tempmas. 2014, 2014
Its Tempmas. Its Tempmas. Its Tempmas, Oh. Its Tempma-a-as. Its Tempmas. Its Freakin’ Tempmas. Its Tempmas. Its Tempmas. Its Tempmas. 2014, 2014.

[outro]

Tempmas.. Its Tempmas… Its Tempmas… Its Tempmas. Its Tempmas… Its Tempmas… Its Tempmas.. 2014. Tempmas.. Tempmas…. Its Tempmas.. Its Tempmas.. Its Tempmas.. Its Tempmas.. Merry Tempmas to all of Ya’ll.


----------



## Rob Blou (Jan 3, 2015)

Fulcaire said:


> Discouraged to even post my entry due to all these awesome entries from everyone but hey, what the heck. Its worth a shot! I would love a New 3DS.
> I sang and rapped in my entry... or attempted to atleast. My singing is horrid but screw it! Why not, good luck everyone. Merry Tempmas.
> 
> Link to my entry:
> ...


 
Good stuff man!


----------



## Fulcaire (Jan 3, 2015)

Rob Blou said:


> Good stuff man!


 
Thank you!! I just listened to yours, and wow. Sounds very legit, awesome work!!
Good luck my friend! May the best man win hehehe


----------



## frogboy (Jan 3, 2015)

And here it is. Put a good three hours into composing and lyric-writing, another hour recording keyboard and vocals, and three more hours putting the video together. I know we aren't judged on video quality, but heck, I had fun doing it!



I also put an mp3 up on filetrip with just the piano and vocals, no sound effects:
http://filetrip.net/view?z6nnFQpaL1

I had originally planned on singing and playing at the same time, but I've never done it before... and it didn't turn out well. I'm still going to practice, though! Hopefully someday I'll get it


----------



## GammaGeorgeX (Jan 4, 2015)

as


----------



## NeSchn (Jan 4, 2015)

Here's mine: http://filetrip.net/view?iNLNNocBck

Lyrics:
(Oh wow its my favorite time of year again? Tempmas! WHOO!
And this time I get to sing a song!
Here we go!)

We wish you a Merry Tempmas
We wish you a Merry Tempmas
We wish you a Merry Tempmas, and a Happy New Year!
Good tidings to you, to you and the forum
Good tidings for Tempmas 2014

Oh, bring us a brand new flashcard
Oh, bring us a brand new flashcard
Oh, bring us a brand new flashcard and maybe some homebrew?
Good tidings to you, to you and the forum
Good tidings for Tempmas 2014

We won't go and download ROMs, no
We won't go and download ROMs, no
We won't go and download ROMs, just yah know, give us reviews (Promise!)
Good tidings to you, to you and the forum
Good tidings for Tempmas 2014 (Everyone!)

We wish you a Merry Tempmas
We wish you a Merry Tempmas
We wish you a Merry Tempmas, from your boy NeSchn.


The choir at the end was done by just myself. The high voice is a little off because I'm battling a cold right now and my voice is shot.
The track itself was a free download from Singing-Bell.com free to use!

Good luck to everyone!
These entries are all awesome, including Rob Blou's, that's a legit track right there dood!


----------



## frogboy (Jan 4, 2015)

Rob Blou said:


> Hey guys!! Here's my atTEMPt  I worked a bit too much on this but hey, we're talking about a N3DS and a game here  I hope you'll enjoy it. http://filetrip.net/view?d1dJ9ChS2g


If I'd heard this before I submitted my entry, I wouldn't have even bothered. I think we have a winner already.


----------



## Rob Blou (Jan 4, 2015)

frogboy said:


> If I'd heard this before I submitted my entry, I wouldn't have even bothered. I think we have a winner already.


 
Don't say that man .. yours is really good and creative! There's a lot of good tracks here and there will be even more on the 7th. Good luck to everybody.


----------



## snowsakura (Jan 4, 2015)

Rob Blou said:


> Hey guys!! Here's my atTEMPt  I worked a bit too much on this but hey, we're talking about a N3DS and a game here  I hope you'll enjoy it.
> 
> Edit: the previous link didn't work ... take 3: http://filetrip.net/view?d1dJ9ChS2g
> PS: Do we have to post the lyrics or it's optional? The rule says "You may post the lyrics" so I'm not so sure.


 
Goddaamn , that was gooodd stuff.
Looks like it doesn't have to be that christmas-y or carol-like :3


----------



## TheLoneWolfe (Jan 4, 2015)

Rob Blou said:


> Hey guys!! Here's my atTEMPt  I worked a bit too much on this but hey, we're talking about a N3DS and a game here  I hope you'll enjoy it.
> 
> Edit: the previous link didn't work ... take 3: http://filetrip.net/view?d1dJ9ChS2g
> 
> PS: Do we have to post the lyrics or it's optional? The rule says "You may post the lyrics" so I'm not so sure.


Nice job! My favourite thus far.

Edit: frogboy, yours is great too, just listened to it! Really going to have to step up my game to compete with all these great entries.


----------



## Nyancat (Jan 4, 2015)

So I buy a new 2DS for £200 and find out this post which is giving away a 3DS :[


----------



## haxan (Jan 4, 2015)

frogboy said:


> And here it is. Put a good three hours into composing and lyric-writing, another hour recording keyboard and vocals, and three more hours putting the video together. I know we aren't judged on video quality, but heck, I had fun doing it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





this is just my fav <3 
i hope you win man


----------



## djavs (Jan 4, 2015)

Rob Blou said:


> Good stuff man!


 
loving your beat and lyrics


----------



## djavs (Jan 4, 2015)

your rapping and your singing now that is kool
mine sounds a little similar

thing is i cant rap i can cant sing but who cares - its a good laugh.  ITs getting everyone creative juices going.



plus you added a little intro haha - i'll let people take the mick out of me when i upload it - i sound very BRITISH


----------



## medoli900 (Jan 4, 2015)

And there goes my chance of winning. Oh well, at least I tried. Good luck to everyone


----------



## 3dslove79 (Jan 4, 2015)

Silent night, Holy night
All is calm, all is bright
Round yon virgin, mother and child
Holy tempmas,merry tempmas
Sleep in heavenly peace,
Sleep in heavenly peace and a merry tempmas 2014 from 3dslinkuser!(:  ps: i cannot do any type of audio ,sorry


----------



## R4Liam (Jan 4, 2015)

My entry, this was a lot of fun I'm so happy they gave us this opportunity 

http://filetrip.net/view?8Bhuhti62k

(Verse)
Snow falls across the ground
Stuck in front of my pc now

Another year comes to end
I type the URL for Gbatemp

Take a look at the recent threads
Xbox, Playstation 3DS

Once you get to the forums edge
Be sure to not get banned
Just because

(Chorus)

Did you hear the news team?
It's Tempmas 2014
A new year a new scene
I hope we play on through the year
I hope we play on through the year.

(Verse)

I remember when I signed up
'R4liam' I know it sucks

Back then I was such a noob
But friendly users help me get through

I look back on the times I've had
5 years of good times and the bad

But this site always cheered me up
And I can never thank you all enough

(Chorus repeats till end)

Did you hear the news team?
It's Tempmas 2014
A new year a new scene
I hope we play on through the year
I hope we play on through the year.


Edit: Just looked through this thread and man is there competition! There are some really good songs here, wish you guys all the best


----------



## assassinz (Jan 4, 2015)

R4Liam, the first verse and half of the first chorus was cut off from your song. Check your upload file.


----------



## R4Liam (Jan 4, 2015)

assassinz said:


> R4Liam, the first verse and half of the first chorus was cut off from your song. Check your upload file.


 

I checked and everything seems to be in order. Is anyone else getting this problem?


----------



## assassinz (Jan 4, 2015)

Weird. I downloaded the file and when I play it, it starts in the middle of the first chorus. Maybe it's my phone?


----------



## Arithmatics (Jan 5, 2015)

assassinz said:


> Weird. I downloaded the file and when I play it, it starts in the middle of the first chorus. Maybe it's my phone?


 
try from a pc/other phone. it works fine downloaded onto my phone


----------



## farmin (Jan 5, 2015)

Loving everyone's entries so far!
Here's mine:
http://filetrip.net/view?ySTifts4A3


I sing with a weird Australian/American hybrid accent so for the sake of everyone's sanity here's the lyrics:

_Well once more it's that time of the year, where GBAtemp brings the Christmas cheer._
_I know your week will be the best, the perfect holiday unless somebody updates your 3DS._

_CHORUS:_
_I hope you all are playing something on your favourite screen and merry Tempmas 2014_

_The friendly folks over at the Temp, have helped me out time and time again._
_From playing backups to homebrew, there's nothing that they cannot do, step by step instructions for me and you._

_CHORUS_

_Well when you unwrap that DStwo, your new best friend is terminator02_
_You just need to jump online and in no time you will find yourself playing Pokemon by the fire._

_CHORUS_

_As Farmin I know I don't post much, but I always check the Temp when I'm on lunch._
_I visit almost every day to read up on what games to play and to see if the Xbox one is still lame._

_CHORUS X2_


----------



## Rob Blou (Jan 5, 2015)

farmin said:


> Loving everyone's entries so far!
> Here's mine:
> http://filetrip.net/view?8Bhuhti62k
> 
> ...


 
Wow that's really good!! I really like the "to see if the Xbox one is still lame" part haha XD


----------



## Arithmatics (Jan 5, 2015)

farmin said:


> Loving everyone's entries so far!
> Here's mine:
> http://filetrip.net/view?8Bhuhti62k


 

Am i the only one that sees a white screen and upon clicking the link leads me to R4Liam's entry?

EDIT: changed my browser url to http:// instead of https:// and got it loaded. The link's still R4Liam's tho. :S


----------



## Veho (Jan 5, 2015)

Arithmatics said:


> EDIT: changed my browser url to http:// instead of https:// and got it loaded. The link's still R4Liam's tho. :S


As HTTP is unsecure, I would advise against that. Follow the link to Filetrip instead.


----------



## felystar (Jan 5, 2015)

Okay, here's my entry:

http://filetrip.net/view?pfz1Ctu4Xy

Lyrics:


Spoiler



This year, I'm looking for some more
excitement on Christmas holidays.
Where will I look it for?
What about my friends?

Hanging out with our gaming stuff
we'll throw a wish upon a star
and hope someday we'll find
new friends to play with.

Now wanna try something different
try to make some friends.
Don't feel alone, don't cry at Christmas
'cause I'll always be there.

Let's become friends for Christmas
This Christmas Tempmas is here
We'll be great friends this Christmas,
and hang out with our gaming machines.
No matter what, you're going through,
you'll forget the pain,
no matter who, you look up to,
'cause we'll always be friends.

AT CHRISTMAS
Oh Tempmas is here
THIS CHRISTMAS

How many times have you wished to be the lucky one,
to get a Christimas gift?
Enter the #Tempmas 2014#
And that's the reason why #felystar# is singing here.
Of your nerves you must get rid
Come along and sing with me


We'll be great friends for Christmas,
I'll always be your friend

Tempmas is here


----------



## Rob Blou (Jan 5, 2015)

It's funny how a lot of people are like: "I have a weird British/Australian accent"  It sounds better than NA english imho so don't be ashamed of it!! Me on the other hand, I'm french so singing in english isn't that easy


----------



## Axido (Jan 5, 2015)

I'd like to ask a question.
As I already won in week #1 am I still allowed to compete?
A friend and I have something neat in the works.


----------



## frogboy (Jan 5, 2015)

Axido said:


> As I already won in week #1 am I still allowed to compete?





Akira said:


> I so wanted to join again  Can i?





Veho said:


> Of course!


Looks like week 1 winners are allowed to participate. Hurry up though, deadline's Wednesday night!


----------



## Axido (Jan 5, 2015)

frogboy said:


> Looks like week 1 winners are allowed to participate. Hurry up though, deadline's Wednesday night!


 
Thanks for the answer.
I hope I get the time to finish the song, write the last verse of the lyrics and get the video shot until then. And I hope my friend does not mess up his part or can't finish it in time.
My nerves are raw. xD


----------



## Arithmatics (Jan 5, 2015)

-snip- stupid question.

OT: Damn everyones carols are amazing!. I'm scared to post my entry. :/


----------



## Axido (Jan 5, 2015)

Arithmatics said:


> -snip- stupid question.
> 
> OT: Damn everyones carols are amazing!. I'm scared to post my entry. :/


 
Just do it, if you had fun making it. That's what should count most.


----------



## Jwiz33 (Jan 5, 2015)

djavs said:


> thats a amazing attempt you shouldnt feel scared :-) well done you


 
thanks, but after all the entries, first place won't be me


----------



## medoli900 (Jan 6, 2015)

Jwiz33 said:


> thanks, but after all the entries, first place won't be me


----------



## R4Liam (Jan 6, 2015)

Arithmatics said:


> -snip- stupid question.
> 
> OT: Damn everyones carols are amazing!. I'm scared to post my entry. :/


 

Do it! I posted then I realised how talented everyone here is. It's all fun and games at the end of the day. It's exciting waiting for the results


----------



## Mr_Pichu (Jan 6, 2015)

Here is my entry!  While not as polished as some of the other entries here goes.  It's all about keeping the Tempmas spirit this joyous time of the year...



Have yourself a merry little Tempmas,
Get your 3DS,
and you'll have fun playing many games today.

Have yourself a merry little Tempmas
smoke a little weed
from now on,
the forums will be full of LOLs

Here we are playing retro games,
Happy golden games of yore.

Temper friends who are dear to us,  
Gather here for us once more.

Through the years,
we all will Temp together,
if the Mods allow.

Post your Temptide greetings in the forums now.
And have yourself a  merry little Tempmas fun.

Here we are playing retro games,
Happy golden games of yore.

Temper friends who are dear to us,
Gather here for us once more.

Through the years,
we all will Temp together,
if the Mods allow.

Mr. Pichu's Tempmas 2014 song,

Have yourself A merry little Tempmas now.


----------



## Deleted member 330833 (Jan 6, 2015)

deleted


----------



## djavs (Jan 6, 2015)

I like it :-) did you produce the tune because i can hear mario and bopping my head to it :-)


----------



## snowsakura (Jan 6, 2015)

thought i might as well join too... Not really here to win.. just love making music and sharing my creation.. playing with those knobs.. messing with the equalizer and the dynamics..

here's mine.
http://filetrip.net/dl?R4ZMsYiIPT


```
a fire that's within
a fire that's withina
a tempmas, that begains
a tempmas that begains
an adventure to start
 
an adventure of your life
a moment that beigins
a  tempas that re - igns
there's something more to life.
 
 
Merry tempmas 2014 , let the snowsakura fall
 
with your eyes on the prize
nothing more ( new 3 d s)
 
is that all that matters now
 
a fire that's within
a fire that's withina
a tempmas, that begains
a tempmas that begains
an adventure to start
 
an adventure of your life
a moment that beigins
a  tempas that re - igns
there's something more to life.
 
 
Merry tempmas 2014 , let the snowsakura fall
```


----------



## Arithmatics (Jan 6, 2015)

snowsakura said:


> thought i might as well join too... Not really here to win.. just love making music and sharing my creation.. playing with those knobs.. messing with the equalizer and the dynamics..
> 
> here's mine.
> http://filetrip.net/dl?R4ZMsYiIPT
> -snip-


 

Sounds like Bastille + Basshunter. awesome man.


----------



## djavs (Jan 6, 2015)

HAHA here's my entry
I can't rap, sing or hummm(attempt to) but i thought i give it a try - made me come out of my comfort zone
die from embarrassment  loads of great entries as well

Even made it a itunes cover etc



ProjectXmas GBATemp EXTENDED
http://filetrip.net/view?mqePsnrc9y


ProjectXmas GBATemp EXTENDED INSTRUMENTAL - for anyone who want to try the beat
http://filetrip.net/view?VkfTDzjGqy


Lyrics (kind of)

*INTRO*
this sounds creepy right?
(but its festive believe me)

Creeping on the street if you know what i mean
tempmas 2014 here on the scene
its not about likes or the commenting too
its christmas carol kind of rap for me and you
if you like the beat then join in to you know its all about g b aaaaa temp crewwwww

Its a gateway to heaven
and the sky is the limit, (3ds)
damn i never knew so many people wanna to win it (me please)
its a fanboi’s dream and girls wanna scream
it tempmas 2014 and your cards on the screen

*DRAMATIC MUSIC COMES IN - and some humming*

*chorus *
i wanna g b a, a merry merry tempmas
i wanna g b a, a merry merry tempmas
i wanna g b a, a merry merry tempmas
I don’t know what am trying to singing

*BREAKDOWN*
BREAK DOWN LIKE THIS
TEMPMAS
2014
DJAVS

*chorus *
i wanna g b a, a merry merry tempmas
i wanna g b a, a merry merry tempmas
i wanna g b a, a merry merry tempmas
I don’t know what am trying to singing

*DRAMATIC MUSIC COMES IN - and some humming*

all am gunna say is merry merry xmas
djavs and hope it ain’ t missed us
what what


happy tempmas 2014


 GOOD LUCK TO ALL GBATEMP PEEPS - its been fun


----------



## Deboog (Jan 7, 2015)

I made it rhyme with the original sorta. 

♪ 12 firmwares coming
11 trolls a typing
10 roms a leaking
9 mods a banning
8 clones a milking
7 noobs not skimming
6 phishers baiting
5 bricked blue screens
4 patched foreign words
3 reskins
2 fixes for bugs
and a single decent homebrew for free. ♪


----------



## TheLoneWolfe (Jan 7, 2015)

Aw damn, I actually recorded something yesterday, but it doesn't have my username or 2014 in it 
Guess I can't enter (I won't have time to re-record), but good luck to everyone else! There are some great entries.


----------



## djavs (Jan 7, 2015)

oh man wish i though of this. works really well 
WELL DONE


----------



## Veho (Jan 7, 2015)

TheLoneWolfe said:


> Aw damn, I actually recorded something yesterday, but it doesn't have my username or 2014 in it
> Guess I can't enter (I won't have time to re-record), but good luck to everyone else! There are some great entries.


Can't you record your name and date and paste it at the beginning or the end? Does the song mention the Temp, flashcards and gaming?


----------



## Arithmatics (Jan 7, 2015)

Just one quick question. is it fair use to imitate say for example mario and peach's voices with only a few word modifications?. its not long. just less than 10 seconds.

and yes, by imitate i mean impersonate.


----------



## Axido (Jan 7, 2015)

Arithmatics said:


> Just one quick question. is it fair use to imitate say for example mario and peach's voices with only a few word modifications?. its not long. just less than 10 seconds.
> 
> and yes, by imitate i mean impersonate.


 
Don't think that this is forbidden. Pretty much a case of fair use if you asked me. 

Nearly 4 hours left for entries, am I right?


----------



## Arithmatics (Jan 7, 2015)

Axido said:


> Don't think that this is forbidden. Pretty much a case of fair use if you asked me.
> 
> Nearly 4 hours left for entries, am I right?


 
Yeah. Hows your entry doing?


----------



## Axido (Jan 7, 2015)

Arithmatics said:


> Yeah. Hows your entry doing?


 
Well, see for yourself. 



Didn't think about participating first as I already own a New 3DS.
But as I won a Sky3DS for my girlfriend in week #1 I wanted to give all I can for my best buddy, who is also to be seen in the video playing the piano parts. He helps me with lots of stuff I share on Youtube (on another channel than the one used for this video) and I think this is the least I owe him for all that.^^


----------



## assassinz (Jan 7, 2015)

Here's my submission. Feel free to start dancing when you hear it. The volume might be a bit loud, but my software was acting up so I couldn't tweak it further like I wanted.  Go ahead and like my post if you like my song! Enjoy!

http://filetrip.net/dl?2sT7KQT5SX


Lyrics:

My name is assassinz and I only play to win
So what we have here is a Tempmas beat that HITS!

Tempmas 2014, the New Year is in sight,
Tempmas week #2 has a prize that just looks so damn right!

Because it's...
Tempmas time, Tempmas time, Tempmas 2014
Oh what fun I'm gonna have if I actually win!

Tempmas time, Tempmas time, Tempmas week #2
If you're dancing to this song assassinz salutes YOU!

G B A T E M P, I hope all of you are listening
Hear me sing, as I bring, all of you Tempmas cheer

All I'm asking (as you're laughing) is for you to give me
that New 3DS Nintendo system
I really want it. I gotta have it.
After all, why not me?
Cuz who else gonna rock you like this? 

Tempmas time, Tempmas time, on GBATEMP.NET
Making me sing this song for a system I might not get

Tempmas time, Tempmas time, Tempmas 2014
assassinz just rocked the mic on G B A T E M P!


-- I hope everybody listening to this song is like... dancing right now, you know, like slamming their head against the wall... and just moving around...you know, just the normal stuff you do when
you dance.

I'd like to give a shout out to all the mods on GBATEMP.NET for putting together this crazy, yet fun, contest. Hope everybody had fun with it. Happy New Year to everybody.

See you on the forums... PEACE!!!


----------



## Lucifer666 (Jan 7, 2015)

some of the entries so far have been spectacular, i highly doubt I'm any match for them but hey I still did it for the fun of it and that's what counts right? 

also thanks to costello for funding this and the judges for their effort

i hope this is based more on vocal skills than all the backup instruments and whatnot, since i'm really not great at actually digitally producing music



lyrics under the cut


Spoiler



December rolls by
It gets pretty chilly
I touch the window
and the cold bites my hand


The clouds are thickened
The trees topped with white
These words can't escape
Without leaving back steam


The world is changing
My heart is singing
I think it's a sign
That it's christmas time


But beyond the constraints
of our physical world
There's a place (so to speak)
where I'm free to be a geek


Back in '02
It was a rom site
But since it's become
a homeland that took flight


GBAtemp
the name it was given
and such came about
the following tradition:


Oh it's tempmas
A time to share
A time to create
and a time to appreciate


----------



## Deleted member 330833 (Jan 7, 2015)

deleted


----------



## Arithmatics (Jan 7, 2015)

Lucifer666 said:


> some of the entries so far have been spectacular, i highly doubt I'm any match for them but hey I still did it for the fun of it and that's what counts right?
> 
> also thanks to costello for funding this and the judges for their effort
> 
> i hope this is based more on vocal skills than all the backup instruments and whatnot, since i'm really not great at actually digitally producing music


 
I hope so too. But i'm pretty sure its more content than anything else since as the rules stated the recorded performance is whats being judged. You can't expect all of us to own/have a studio nearby/available. Even mine was recorded using my iphone headphone cable as a mic. 


EDIT:

So here's my submission. If you have like... 5 people you can totally go caroling with it.  Thank you GBAtemp gods for the opportunity. Its entirely a capella sans the piano/glockenspiel/sleigh bells and xylophone noise.

I'm sorry I butchered Mario and Peaches voices. 

http://filetrip.net/dl?jX5kpUj58L



Spoiler: Lyrics just incase you can't understand my english



it’sa me arithmatics,
Merry tempmas

Dear Tempy,
Please bless this tempmas season
With your tempy grace
Yours truly,
Gbatempers. sweet!

We've been waiting for this time to come again
it’s tempmas time
Merry tempmas two zero one four
Happy new temp year too.

Yeah
Its that time of year again man i’m so excited
Are you excited? I am.
Woot!.

Merry tempmas
Happy new temp year
lets make this one
better than last year

If you’re a lurker
A first time poster
Or even a a stranger
Or one of them darn trollers
(troll troll troll alert!)

Everyone’s welcome
Don’t be shy to just ask.
If you do not know what tempmas is
This next part’ll tell you that

Tempmas is love
Tempmas is life
Tempmas is like peeling off the plastic of a new thing

So marry tempmas
happy new temp year
lets make this one
better than last year

Lets band together
All aboard the hype train!
Hail father tempmas
We pray to thee

Bless this tempmas
(Tempmas is love)
Bless this tempmas
(Tempmas is life)
Every tempmas
Bless this tempmas
Because Tempmas is the best damn thing in our lives!

So merry tempmas
Happy new tempyear
Lets make this one
Better than last year

Please pause your fapping
Come enjoy yourself
Down in the forums
With everyone else

Yeah.
Its me arithmatics and
I wish you a very merry blessed Tempmas

-fin-


----------



## SonicRings (Jan 7, 2015)

Arithmatics said:


> I hope so too. But i'm pretty sure its more content than anything else since as the rules stated the recorded performance is whats being judged. You can't expect all of us to own/have a studio nearby/available. Even mine was recorded using my iphone headphone cable as a mic.
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> ...


Dude this is great!


----------



## Axido (Jan 7, 2015)

sonicrings said:


> Dude this is great!


 
I second that. It's pretty neat how you made this an actual carol.


----------



## Deboog (Jan 7, 2015)

Axido said:


> Well, see for yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Omg I don't even want to win anymore this guy should get it.


----------



## Rob Blou (Jan 7, 2015)

Axido said:


> Well, see for yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This is fun! It reminds me of Andrew W.K.


----------



## BastarB (Jan 7, 2015)

Heres my entry:

http://filetrip.net/view?dwwbpTGiyy

After Christmas Eve - Lyrics:


first verse:

This is my song for this awesome competition
I hope it is a song you want to hear

I hope it shows my happy tempmas vision
and that it will be pleasant for your ear

We want that 3ds
We do never ever want anything less


chorus:

Write a Christmas carol after christmas eve, what is the best you can achieve?

Oh, for tempmas 2014? Ooooo

It is supposed to have the tempmas theme, So lets compose your musical dream, oh,

for tempmas 2014


second verse:

I think it's good to have a source of inspiration
Because you want your own to stick out from the rest

I bet this tempmas will have a big song invasion
And then of course you want your very own to be the best Yeah

We all want that 3ds
We do never ever want anything less


chorus:

Write a Christmas carol after christmas eve, what is the best you can achieve?

Oh, for tempmas 2014? Oh oh

It is supposed to have the tempmas theme,
So lets compose your musical dream, oh, for tempmas 2014

username theme?:

Bastarb, BastarB that is my username, do you see with this song where I am trying

to aim? I want to play, want to play an awesome 3ds game, that is why, with this

song I want that prize to claim


(chorus instrumental)


third verse:

I just can't wait, to hear all christmas carols
From around the planet, stretching pole to pole

We all do want to play, donkey kong, and throw some barrels,
on that brand new 3ds console

We all want that 3ds
We hope that our judge gives us their bless


chorus:

Write a Christmas carol after christmas eve, what is the best you can achieve?

Oh, for tempmas 2014? Oh oh

It is supposed to have the tempmas theme,
So lets compose your musical dream, oh, for tempmas 2014


chorus again:

Write a Christmas carol after christmas eve, what is the best you can achieve?

Oh, for tempmas 2014? Oh oh

It is supposed to have the tempmas theme,
So lets compose your musical dream, oh, for tempmas 2014


End part:

I hope you had a nice Christmas time
And that you got some nice gaming gear
this community is splendid, awesome and prime
and I wish you all a happy new year


----------



## farmin (Jan 7, 2015)

BastarB said:


> Heres my entry:
> 
> http://filetrip.net/view?GmA6yrHBx7
> 
> ...


 
This is awesome dude, you have a great voice!


----------



## BastarB (Jan 7, 2015)

farmin said:


> This is awesome dude, you have a great voice!


 
My biggest thanks^^


----------



## Rob Blou (Jan 8, 2015)

BastarB said:


> My biggest thanks^^


 
totally agree! You sound a bit like Morrissey (the singer of The Smiths)


----------



## Rob Blou (Jan 8, 2015)

If I'm not mistaken the contest is over. There was a lot of amazing entries  I'm amazed by all the talent! Congrats and good luck to everybody!!


----------



## farmin (Jan 8, 2015)

I think you're right, best of luck to everyone, I was a lot of fun listening to everyone's entries.


----------



## jonthedit (Jan 8, 2015)

WHAT YOU HAVE ALL BEEN WAITING FOR : THE WINNER IS HERE
P.S. mods have mercy
RIP HEADPHONES USERS
http://filetrip.net/view?OlOSiI3Z6V
Sorry about the end I got a bit emotional.


----------



## Axido (Jan 8, 2015)

Also want to wish everyone good luck. Already have a few entries in mind one of which I think might be the winner and I'm pretty excited to find out if I guessed right.


----------



## djavs (Jan 8, 2015)

suspense is killing me


----------



## Arithmatics (Jan 8, 2015)

sonicrings said:


> Dude this is great!


 

d'aww thanks man. It took me a while to settle on the style. :S

And goodluck everyone!


----------



## BastarB (Jan 9, 2015)

Rob Blou said:


> totally agree! You sound a bit like Morrissey (the singer of The Smiths)



Thats very kind of you! It's nice to hear since it's like my first time doing this kind of music,(writing a song from scratch, singing recording and mixing:S...erhm, thats why my mix and balance isnt the best in the song, mixing is so damn hard:S), otherwise I focus primary on classical music of different kinds.

Edit: And Morrissey is an excellent singer


----------



## BastarB (Jan 9, 2015)

Rob Blou said:


> Hey guys!! Here's my atTEMPt  I worked a bit too much on this but hey, we're talking about a N3DS and a game here  I hope you'll enjoy it.
> 
> Edit: the previous link didn't work ... take 3: http://filetrip.net/view?d1dJ9ChS2g
> 
> ...


 
Wow, this awesome, I really like your voice and the power of it Great work dude!!





farmin said:


> Loving everyone's entries so far!
> Here's mine:
> http://filetrip.net/view?8Bhuhti62k
> 
> ...


 

Wow, I really like the feeling of your song really much, and the melody is really stuck in my mind right now, thats awesome work man, and your voice is really nice and fits the song perfectly This is probably the entry which (of those whose music is custom made from scratch) lives most up to the songtype "Christmas carol"




frogboy said:


> And here it is. Put a good three hours into composing and lyric-writing, another hour recording keyboard and vocals, and three more hours putting the video together. I know we aren't judged on video quality, but heck, I had fun doing it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




haha, this is so good and funny=D GREAT!!!




Axido said:


> Well, see for yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





This is creativity, I like it so much!!=) Good Work!!




It was so nice listening to everyones entries, you're so talent people! GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE!!!!!=D


----------

